# Apple patents touchscreens/The work of Jeff Han



## bbloke (Feb 14, 2006)

I came across the web page of Jeff Han, a consultant at the Department of Computer Science at New York University, and was quite impressed with some of the creations.  This might not sound impressive at first, but have a look at his work:

http://mrl.nyu.edu/~jhan/

I particularly liked the videos of the "media mirror" and "Multi-Touch Interaction Research."


----------



## bbloke (Feb 15, 2006)

It seems that MacRumors.com has noticed Jeff Han's work too, and they are drawing parallels with Apple's potential interest in multi-touch screens.


----------



## FlashMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Sorry if this has been seen before, I did a search.

Don't know anything about it Whther its true or not), just thought you guys might interested...

http://mblog.lib.umich.edu/~rdivecha/archives/2006/02/the_world_of_sm.html

Its certainly impressive...

edit: sorry, that should read 'touchscreen/smartboard interactions', I don't think anyone's saying its Apple's hardware...


----------



## symphonix (Feb 18, 2006)

Its certainly a fascinating video, though it would probably be best for clarity to describe it as being about touch screen interfaces that recognise multiple touches.

Also, nobody has mentioned any source for this news that Apple is looking into this at all. I have seen some of the NYU stuff before, and have seen the SmartBoards as well as a music controller for DJs that uses the technology. Have you got a link to the patent?


----------



## Mikuro (Feb 18, 2006)

I read about this in a Mac Observer article a few weeks ago. They have a link to Apple's patent info.


----------



## bbloke (Feb 19, 2006)

It is work by a guy called Jeff Han, and some of his videos are amazing.  I posted in The Cafe about it the other day.  You might want to have a look at:

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=268343

There are links to more videos there, particularly the "Media Mirror."


----------



## FlashMac (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah like I said I don't know any more about it than what is says on that there page, but this is the rumours forum, and its a fun video so there you go...
Apologies for apalling typing in the first post, it was very late...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 19, 2006)

What a tiring way of using a computer!

j/k...


----------



## fryke (Feb 19, 2006)

(Threads merged. Sorry for any inconvenience.)


----------



## bbloke (Feb 20, 2006)

Pixelsumo has a few snippets of extra information, including references to other touchscreen technology, such as Lemur, SmartSkin, and TactaPad.

Maybe we're working on new forms of repetitive strain injury (RSI).


----------



## symphonix (Feb 20, 2006)

Mikuro said:
			
		

> They have a link to Apple's patent info.



Thanks. 



> The sensing display includes display elements integrated with image sensing elements. As a result, the integrated sensing device can not only output images (e.g., as a display) but also input images (e.g., as a camera).





> A device comprising: a display area; an array of display elements located within the display area, each display element capable of displaying a pixel of information, either alone or in combination with other display elements; and an array of image elements located within the display area, each image element being capable of capturing visual information from a source in front of the display area; wherein each image element has a lens that does not interfere with any display elements.



This doesn't sound anything like the multi-touch technology shown in the NYU video. Rather, it sounds like an ingenious way to use the display as a camera/scanner. If this could be mass produced as cheaply as existing displays, you could use your laptop screen as a flatbed scanner ... I've said it before and I'll say it again, technology never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## bbloke (Feb 22, 2006)

I can just see people putting bits of paper up to their monitor to scan them in.  It reminds me of this old joke:

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Acres/3072/camera1.html


----------



## bbloke (Nov 2, 2006)

There is a video of Jeff Han demonstrating his work at a conference, which I had not seen before:

http://ted.com/tedtalks/tedtalksplayer.cfm?key=j_han&flashEnabled=1


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 2, 2006)

bbloke said:


> There is a video of Jeff Han demonstrating his work at a conference, which I had not seen before:
> 
> http://ted.com/tedtalks/tedtalksplayer.cfm?key=j_han&flashEnabled=1



wow.

Though, I would disagree on the importance of a keyboard. Typing on a touch screen wouldn't do it for me, unless something changes with the interface.


----------



## bbloke (Jan 22, 2007)

In follow up, I wonder if Jeff Han had much to do with Apple's work on the iPhone, whether he inspired them or collaborated with them...  His latest video shows usage of Google Earth, manipulating web pages, stretching images, and the like:

http://www.thelastminuteblog.com/2007/01/19/another-multi-touch-ui-on-wall-screen/


Also, Jeff Han appears to have set up his own company now, named Perceptive Pixel.


----------



## karavite (Jan 22, 2007)

By golly, my fantasy of converting my basement to a near functional scale replica of the USS Enterprise bridge is just this much closer! Was going to go orginal series all the way, but now...?  

Just as the mouse and its characteristics defined interaction and the GUI, so too will a touchscreen based UI. It will be very interesting to watch this evolve.


----------



## Timotheos (Jan 22, 2007)

Pfft, this all looks like far too much work for me. I want to be able to control my Mac with my eyes.


----------



## teszeract (Jan 30, 2007)

I cannot wait (actually I can) until giant multi-touch screens are de jure for computing. Goodbye RSI, ass-growth and eyestrain. It'll be fun again.


----------



## bbloke (May 10, 2007)

I was reminded of this thread and thought I'd look to see if there is any more news from Jeff Han.  The Perceptive Pixel web site still seems to be a single page, but I found a video interview with Jeff Han, where he demonstrates his creation to the interviewer, in follow-up to the Perceptive Pixel demo.

http://blog.centopeia.com/2007/03/21/jeff-hans-multitouch-demo-ii/

In the video, he mentions that 3D interfaces don't seem so suitable, as humans really need something to push against.  It seems to me this also relates to some complaints that touchscreens don't offer enough feedback for users (eg. compared to pressing actual keys).  Manipulating images of objects in 3D would prove all the more difficult, I'm sure...

A Wired article has a text-based interview with Jeff Han.  In it, he says they are already shipping and that their customers include the CIA!  Apparently, they use it for manipulating geographical data...


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 25, 2007)

Jeff Han strikes again....

http://youtube.com/watch?v=he-j1BbZf58


----------



## Qion (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm finna buy one.


----------



## bbloke (Dec 12, 2007)

I've come across a video along similar lines.  It shows Johnny Chung Lee, at Carnegie Mellon University, who has developed a cheap way of converting surfaces to the equivalent of electronic whiteboards, using a "pen" with an LED and a Wii remote.  As part of his demonstration, he shows that he can use two pens for multitouch interaction (err, well, _sort_ of multi"touch"...).


----------

